# Amano shrimp and Nitrates



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

The only harm could be possible shrimp deaths. However, I have had amanos survive in AWFUL water conditions, so I'd bet you'd be ok.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (Dec 3, 2017)

10-20ppm is absolutely fine for Amano shrimp. I've kept them in 80ppm for a short while (Nitrate from fertiliser though)


----------



## HGHTECH22 (Jan 14, 2018)

Amanos will be fine. I keep them in my tank with nitrates around 25-30ppm. No issues or deaths. Your heavily planted tank needs nitrates. Assuming CO2, micro nutrients, and other macros are an adequate ppm range, shoot to keep nitrates in the range of 20 to 30 ppm.


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

Tanks seems ready for some livestock. Nitrates won't do anything to them. My nitrates are probably more like 60-80 and my livestock (Amanos included) is doing great.


----------



## TimP (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you all for the great feedback! I think I'll grab myself some Amano shrimp this weekend! 

In a heavily planted 22g long (3 feet long by 1 foot deep and 1 foot high) how many shrimp should I aim for? I was thinking of starting with 3, but is that enough? There's a lot for them to eat right now, but I worry about feeding a large herd of shrimp in a couple months. I suppose I could always get some shrimp pellets.

Thanks!


----------



## powderwt (Apr 21, 2017)

TimP said:


> Thank you all for the great feedback! I think I'll grab myself some Amano shrimp this weekend!
> 
> In a heavily planted 22g long (3 feet long by 1 foot deep and 1 foot high) how many shrimp should I aim for? I was thinking of starting with 3, but is that enough? There's a lot for them to eat right now, but I worry about feeding a large herd of shrimp in a couple months. I suppose I could always get some shrimp pellets.
> 
> Thanks!


Amano shrimp fry need a slight saltwater (brackish I believe it's called) to survive so no need to worry about having a herd of them unless you take extra measures to ensure their survival.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Amano shrimp larvae require full salinity to have any chance of survival and even then, it's not easy to raise them. When they are born in freshwater and not transferred to saltwater, the offspring will die.



If you get all males or all females, then there wont be any eggs.


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

In a 20L you could easily get 20 of them. They won'tbe able to successfuly breed, as others have said.,

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperOfASilentWorld (Mar 18, 2017)

Aim for a minimum of 20 Amano's! Keep Nitrates at or around 30ppm.


----------



## ToddL (May 20, 2018)

Amano's could survive a nuclear war, so you'll be fine. 😉


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

I thought I had enough with 4 in my 20 gallon..I guess not..lol (I'll add some neocardinias once they start multiplying a bit in my 10g)


----------



## TimP (Apr 18, 2018)

Appreciate the feedback everyone. So far I've got 9 Amanos and 2 Blue Velvet shrimp in there, and today I added three SAE's. I had another couple shrimp but they seem to have disappeared (or are hiding very well). Maybe they jumped, I dunno - don't see any shrimp jerky near my tank, but I also have a cat lol. Been keeping my water level an extra inch lower the past few days just as a failsafe. I have a lidless tank due to the hardscape sticking out of the water, so if I lose any more shrimp or SAE's I'll either learn my lesson or get a lid (which I really don't want).

I'll be adding 20+ neocaridinia from Select Aquatics in the next week or two because they're super cheap. After that I anticipate I'll be needing some algae wafers pronto to be keeping everyone well fed and happy


----------



## ThorFoster (May 21, 2018)

Yeah I've had amanos in some pretty bad conditions. They really hardy haha


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

SAE might eat shrimp.... Otos are recommended


----------



## TimP (Apr 18, 2018)

Zoidburg said:


> SAE might eat shrimp.... Otos are recommended


SAE from what I've read may eat baby shrimp, but since I have Amanos, which don't breed in freshwater conditions, I'm not worried. I also have a heavily planted tank with lots of hardscape that provides adequate hiding places. Granted I'm only a day into these SAE's, but so far they're ignoring the shrimp as I expected. They're quite tame and seem to be more interested in shoaling and algae eating than attacking any tank mates.


----------

